# Donuts



## callmaker60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Where are the donut recipe's?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2014)

callmaker60 said:


> Where are the donut recipe's?



Cake, or yeast risen?  Here are a couple links - http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...e-revisited-yeast-raised-doughnuts-69493.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/cake-doughnut-recipe-53977.html

That should get you going.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

